# Spring Fling



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well it's February again folks and time to start bugging Orest to organize the Spring Fling. Anybody up for it this year ?? :beer:


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I would be, but I'll be out of state all through April.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Due date for my child is right around opening weekend. Odds are against me for attending


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> Due date for my child is right around opening weekend. Odds are against me for attending


I guess Mytmouse and Foursteps will have to cover for you again. You know they are gonna just slay the fish in your absense. An early Congrats on the new little one. You should get the baby a new fishing rod right away


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll try to be there, this will be my first time if I go.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Tracker16 said:


> I guess Mytmouse and Foursteps will have to cover for you again. You know they are gonna just slay the fish in your absense. An early Congrats on the new little one. You should get the baby a new fishing rod right away


I'm gonna try... but just had twins so getting out the house is let's say...adventurous. :beer: LOL

MYT


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm in. Given the brutal winter, we should probably aim for a later date so water temps hit the magic 40 degrees.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> I'm gonna try... but just had twins so getting out the house is let's say...adventurous. :beer: LOL
> 
> MYT


WOW it has been a long winter. Congrats to you too MYT thats awsome :beer:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*OK lets get the ball rolling -- Spring Fling 2011*

So let me hear your ideas on a date.

Spring Trophy Season is Apr 16 - May 15.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

count me in. always a good time. maybe some fish will show this year if theyre not all in the nets by then


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

opening weekend?opcorn:


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

If all goes well I plan to have my ride by then... gonna try hard to make it happen


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll be there too.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I'll make it*

Time to meet all da new guys!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It might still be wise to hold it before the kill season opens. Otherwise that place is a madhouse.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Man,just get there early thats how I got the spot near the point 4yrs ago to get that opening day Striper.Michman;rembers;I even caught it on his breakaway rig.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Might have to camp out at the gate;if they let us?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

If I can get the weekend off for work I will be there just say the date and I will plan the road trip


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I will be creating a new thread*

this weekend.

With the date/time and food list.


Date : April 9, 2011 all day long.

We will start cooking around 11:00 am.

Lunch sill be at noon.

Come early and fish.

Eat lunch at noon.

And fish some more.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

sounds good !!!


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

count me in! Orest, you know you have to bring that saurkraut again....


----------



## steveMD (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds good to me. I will put it on my calender, would like to meet some of you for the first time. Steve


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Wife and i will be there and will be bringing two grills and makings for hot coffee....


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*school then spoolin*

I too am ready somewhat,but school binds my time. But will update all. I have become too wimpy to compete, so I would be a Jafo...pm me to know what that means. Got a new tsunami, tica too much bananas for me, nice to know I didnt make a mistake.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

BAYFISHER said:


> I too am ready somewhat,but school binds my time. But will update all. I have become too wimpy to compete, so I would be a Jafo...pm me to know what that means. Got a new tsunami, tica too much bananas for me, nice to know I didnt make a mistake.


What are you studying? Going for PH.D?


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*continuing consistently my degree for 7 years total*

Earned three degrees, and now in my last semester NOW for my M.S. of information assurance.


----------

